
Show HN: Randomly generated JavaScript exploration game - joegibbs
https://redland.io
======
joegibbs
This is just a game I made with a friend in the HTML canvas at the start of
the year, the goal is to dig up the treasure after finding all the pieces to
the map.

I thought I'd give random map generation a chance, since it's something that I
hadn't worked on before - same with mobile controls. It uses simplex noise to
generate the map.

